# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) >  Anyone up for some W20/Werewolf the Apocalypse Action?

## truemane

So, the strangest thing happened.

I was writing a Vampire game for some friends and I had a good idea for a setting and a short chronicle to go with it. But then, while writing it, it turned itself into a Werewolf story when I wasn't looking.

So now I have several friends waiting for a Vampire game and a Werewolf game with no one to play it. You guys can't do anything about my first thing. But maybe you can help with the other one?

Anyone up for a short, hopefully intense, high energy, high impact, full-throttle game of Werewolf the Apocalypse?

The plan is a single contained setting with a few simmering conflicts, a number of reasons for outsider Garou to be there. Some bad things that claws can't kill, a few bad things claws can kill, and a looming impending doom?

Thinking maybe Rank 3 characters, open to all character ideas. If I get enough interest I'll write up a proper pitch.

What do you think, Playground?

Is it time to go to war?

----------


## GentlemanVoodoo

I'll post interest. 

Is this specifically looking to be just a Garou only game or are other Fera allowed? If Garou only, then might go with a Children of Gaia. If other Fera, going with Kitsune since its been a while I got to play as one.

----------


## truemane

I'm open to the idea of other Fera, but I don't think I want an all-Fera group, and I anticipate a pretty rough and tumble story, so a Kitsune might be a little whimsical and/or have a tough time.

But I'm open to discussing it.

----------


## josienoms

Hmm Ive never actually played WtA, but I do own the W20 book. The only old WoD game Ive played is VtM, but Id love a chance to try another one out.

Ill think of a concept and get back to you!

----------


## samduke

> So, the strangest thing happened.
> 
> I was writing a Vampire game for some friends and I had a good idea for a setting and a short chronicle to go with it. But then, while writing it, it turned itself into a Werewolf story when I wasn't looking.
> 
> So now I have several friends waiting for a Vampire game and a Werewolf game with no one to play it. You guys can't do anything about my first thing. But maybe you can help with the other one?
> 
> Anyone up for a short, hopefully intense, high energy, high impact, full-throttle game of Werewolf the Apocalypse?
> 
> The plan is a single contained setting with a few simmering conflicts, a number of reasons for outsider Garou to be there. Some bad things that claws can't kill, a few bad things claws can kill, and a looming impending doom?
> ...



Is this https://www.drivethrurpg.com/product...ersary-Edition
what you are referring to

or the

the white wolf version ? 

If so a R3 claw could be fun 

Possibly interested

----------


## watupwithdat

I finally had an excuse to dive into reading some WtA material last time I saw a Werewolf thread here and thought it was time to finally dip my toes in a non-vampire/mage pond, so I'm interested.

Not sure what I'd play. Last go around a Lupine Red Talon (Ahroun?) caught my interest, so that would at least be a little familiar, though it seemed somewhat challenging to play.

----------


## GentlemanVoodoo

Mkay, understandable on not a full Fera party. Depends on what specifically also on the combat you are going with determines on the "build". There is the Eji path which is the "warrior" build or on could be done as a "healer". But if this is going to cause more complications for what your are planning then I'll just stick with the Children of Gaia. 

However, would you be opposed of having a Kitsune as a contact/ally of some type?

----------


## truemane

> Is this https://www.drivethrurpg.com/product...ersary-Edition
> what you are referring to
> 
> or the
> 
> the white wolf version ? 
> 
> If so a R3 claw could be fun 
> 
> Possibly interested


You could use that book or Werewolf Revised from White Wolf. They're close enough for the important things and I tend to run WoD games pretty rules-lite anyway, and 




> Last go around a Lupine Red Talon caught my interest, so that would at least be a little familiar, though it seemed somewhat challenging to play.


Yeah, that can be a challenge, but I think we could make it work.




> Mkay, understandable on not a full Fera party. Depends on what specifically also on the combat you are going with determines on the "build". There is the Eji path which is the "warrior" build or on could be done as a "healer". But if this is going to cause more complications for what your are planning then I'll just stick with the Children of Gaia. 
> 
> However, would you be opposed of having a Kitsune as a contact/ally of some type?


My... "concern" is a strong word... my _mild reservation_ was more in terms of tone than mechanics. Of all the Fera, the Kitsune kind of inhabit in a different genre than the rest, especially outside the Eastern Courts.

But it doesn't make anything more complicated. It's more a group dynamics thing. If we wind up with, say, a hard-bitten Metis Wendigo avenging their lost pack and a Lupus Red Talon out to destroy every two-legs they see and a Shadow Lord vying for control over the Sept.... and then an Asian trickster fox off to one side, then you get that fine line where 'off the beaten track' slides into 'off the rails.'

But I'm 100% open to the idea.

----------


## samduke

@truemane
I own both editions so that is why I asked but will use the 20th anv. ed.

Player: Samduke		
Breed: Homid		
Pack Name: ?
Name: Morrighan Rieka	
Auspice: Ahroun		
Pack Totem: ?
Chronicle:	?	
Tribe: Black Furies	
Concept: ?

do you see any issues with this ?

----------


## truemane

> @truemane
> I own both editions so that is why I asked but will use the 20th anv. ed.
> 
> Player: Samduke		
> Breed: Homid		
> Pack Name: ?
> Name: Morrighan Rieka	
> Auspice: Ahroun		
> Pack Totem: ?
> ...


No issues.

I'll hang on a bit to see if I have any other interest before getting a more detailed pitch together.

----------


## Chronomancer79

Player: Chronomancer79
Breed: lupus
Pack Name: ?
Name: spirit speaker
Auspice: Theurge
Pack Totem: ?
Chronicle: ? 
Tribe: Silverfang 
Concept: breeding program that breed true

----------


## RedSand

Player: RedSand
Breed: Metis
Pack Name: TBD
Name: Marigold
Auspice: Philodox
Totem: TBD
Chronicle: TBD
Tribe: Red Talons
Concept: A Moderate Among Murderers Seeks To Understand The World

----------


## BananaPhone

Been a couple of weeks, this still happening?

I had a Shadow Lord "operator" I've enjoyed playing elsewhere I could buff to Rank 3.

----------


## watupwithdat

So far I count 7 interested parties. Not sure how much interest truemane was looking for to work on a detailed pitch.

----------


## truemane

> So far I count 7 interested parties. Not sure how much interest truemane was looking for to work on a detailed pitch.


About that much! Thanks for the interest everyone.

I'll start working up a pitch.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Late to the party, but I'd take any excuse to Raga some Bash.  Looking forward to the pitch!

----------


## truemane

Still working on this. Some RL stuff has delayed it. I'm hoping to get something together before the holidays really hit. Otherwise, it might have to go on the backburner for a bit.

----------


## Amoren

> I'll post interest. 
> 
> Is this specifically looking to be just a Garou only game or are other Fera allowed? If Garou only, then might go with a Children of Gaia. If other Fera, going with Kitsune since its been a while I got to play as one.


Ah, I see you too are a man of culture.  :Small Cool: 

Normally I do love playing a Doshi werefox blademaster sort of ideal (you can probably make quite a good scrapper with a werefox by nabbing some of the Eji gifts, dabbling in a bit of hedge magic with Sorceror Revised is a valid source, and going full gish mode - not certain how it'd stack up since I've never gotten that far with it, but at least you regenerate and have a great dex pool :P ).

Although the concept doesn't work for every game, and I wouldn't want to discourage anyone else from giving it a try. I can always scratch an itch and finally make a Glass Walker. Not certain what Auspice off hand, but a Dies Ultimae Ahroun makes an appealing choice.

----------


## Ishikar

Been a hot minute since I've posted instead of just lurking but this certainly caught my interest even if it does seem a bit full but I miss some WoD gaming and rumbles of W5 have got me itching for a good Werewolf game with the setting that I knew before NWoD or the new V5 changes.

I've always been partial to the Glass Walkers and I'm kind of torn between a Ragabash/Theurge hacker or a Galliard activist who runs a blog or works as a social media influencer depending on when exactly the "Modern Nights" fall for this chronicle.  The former is a bit on the nose for my favorite Tribe but the latter just feels like it could be fun for the sheer headache it would induce in some elders because of the hazards of posting evidence of raids not only in being found by Pentex but also for toeing the line on the Veil.

Really thinking about it I'd probably blend some of the hacker bits to more the hacktivist angle for the latter to let chaos ensue.

----------

